# Suitable headlamp deflectors.



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello

We're off to Normandy soon and I need to buy some headlamp deflectors for my van, a Burstner Aviano i640G. Not sure which to buy. Can anyone recommend a set of suitable deflectors?

Cheers and thanks
John


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I have just taken delivery of headlight protectors which came with the black deflectors. The protectors are marked so that you know exactly where to place the stickers. Obviously cost more than the basic stickers but I thought it a good idea to protect headlights as well. I got them from vancomfort.co.uk and they were a doddle to fit.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Climair sell them as well, and quite reasonably priced.

The good thing with headlamp protectors (apart from the protection :roll: ) is that you can use bits of black insulating tape just as well as the provided stickers when they lose their "stick".

They mask rather than deflect . . . but I don't think the so called deflectors do much deflecting :roll: . They also mask more than anything, even when they are stuck in the correct position, which is by no means always! 8O 

Dave


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

GG222 said:


> Can anyone recommend a set of suitable deflectors?


Hi John

I got mine recently from Halfords. Cost around £8 I think. Came with data sheet showing different headlamp designs and how/where to apply. Pretty straightforward to position and fit. Certainly stuck on well, and we drove through some torrential rain in Italy, and they are still there and in the right place!

Mark


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

John,

you have the same issue as me, in that we have the small round Hella headlights, not the normal Ducato ones, that the previous posters are referring to.

I'm lead to believe that they can be adjusted from the rear, but I'm not sure how? 
Perhaps someone else could enlighten, who has the same type of headlight.

Failing that it might be that you have to purchase the round ones that are sold in Halfords etc, although these would appear too big for this type of headlight?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DC4JC said:


> . . . not the normal Ducato ones, that the previous posters are referring to.


Probably because it was posted in the Fiat Ducato forum! :roll:

I'll move it for those (like me) who don't know what base vehicle is used on the Aviano. 

Dave


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> DC4JC said:
> 
> 
> > I'll move it for those (like me) who don't know what base vehicle is used on the Aviano.
> ...


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks all. Yes, I do have the circular Hella headights. Apologies for not using the correct forum. I must try harder!!
Cheers all
John


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GG222 said:


> Thanks all. Yes, I do have the circular Hella headights. Apologies for not using the correct forum. I must try harder!!
> Cheers all
> John


You will be forgiven John . . . . . eventually!! :wink: :lol: :lol:

The only problem was to yourself, since you received several well-meant, but useless responses. :roll:

Dave


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

The base vehicle is a fiat ducato! Just A class with different headlights :wink:


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

If you use the "ask a question" page on the Burstner website (www.buerstner.com) you can be sent instructions on changing the direction of the Hella lights on a Burstner A-Class


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hell All
I contacted Burstner and they sent me a document detailing the process. I will pass it on to all interested parties. You'll have to send me a PM as I believe the filesize is too big to attach via the forum.
Cheers all and thanks again.
John


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

The round head lights are adjusted by using the small bolts that are found on the rear of the headlight housing, you slacken the one in the slot and rotate the housing round and reinsert the bolt.

I did our the first time we went to Europe and was told by another owner that we met that you didn't need to adjust them as they were set up for Europe already and that they were aimed straight down the road and not off set for the UK.

Im taking our van in for its first MOT to Premier Motorhomes tomorrow so I will find out whats what

Andy

PS enjoy your trip


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

You've got it. 
You've made the job even easier now Andy!
Thanks a lot.
John


----------

